# Can't get TouchOSC working properly



## Zardoz (Mar 17, 2014)

I've been trying to get a simple TouchOsc template working with no luck. I can get to briefly and erratically control some things using the built in Logic template, but then it almost immediately quits working. Haven't had any luck getting it to do CC changes for Kontakt instruments on my slave, which is my primary goal. 

I think it may have to do with the fact that the daw and slave are wired while the iPad is wifi. But I assume if I create an ad hoc network like they suggest, my daw will stop communicating with my slave. Is that the case? Can you do wired network and ad hoc at the same time on the same iMac?

Is Lemur any easier to get going than TouchOsc?


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 18, 2014)

The goal isn't to interface touch OSC with your slave, but its to interface with your DAW, which in turn will interface with your slave. So you need to always send midi data (touch OSC or a midi keyboard for example) to your DAW, which then will then pass it on to your slave. 

I use touch OSC all the time to control synths and instruments on both my main mac pro and my PC slave through VE pro, and it works well. I personally have set mine up so I only use ethernet - one ethernet port on my mac pro goes to my PC slave, the other ethernet port goes to an old airport wifi dedicated to touch o/c (no internet), to which I connect my iPad. I do this because my mac pro does not have an airport card, but you for sure can run both a wifi network and ethernet network at the same time (do it all the time with my laptop). 

Try going into the system preferences ->network and make sure both your wifi and ethernet are "green." Then make sure to connect your iPad to the same wifi as your DAW, and make sure your Slave is connected to the same ethernet network as your DAW, and you should be good to go. BTW, if you dont want to be on the internet but still run a wifi network, if you click on the airport icon at the top right of you mac, instead of connecting to a wifi network, you can "Create network" which creates a private wifi network directly from the built in wifi card. I personally do this when I want to run touch OSC on my laptop as I find its best to limit the amount of data going through wifi to avoid latency & touch OSC crashes. In other words, dont run internet and touch OSC at the same time. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 18, 2014)

In answer to your last question, lemur is no different to get setup than touch OSC, and much of what lemur does you can do with touch osc. Lemur is more advanced (i.e. trigger multiple CC's from a single button or fader, "physics engine" for random elements for CC control, create templates directly on the iOS, etc) but Touch OSC is no slouch and I could get by with only using Touch OSC. So for sure get touch OSC working first, and then if you feel limited splurge for Lemur.


----------



## dgburns (Mar 18, 2014)

I use two ipads.One runs touchosc(logic template emulating mackie control) the other running lemur(running a custom template for shortcuts key combos and midi cc etc.

I had problems with the lemur daemon virtual midi because it would consistently disconnect on me.I ended up getting a IK multimedia iRig midi for the midi out.The OSC messages are still sent via wifi on the lemur,and the OSC connection to the mac is flawless.
Touchosc also connects via wifi,and is more or less stable.if I open alot of sessions,eventually,I need to close and relaunch the touchosc app to regain connection,but other than that,the touchosc wifi connection is pretty darn stable,and running all day long.

I would recommend the IRig midi dongle from IK Multimedia over the Line 6 midi mobilizer because it has a usb power connection so you can keep the ipad powered and not use the battery.

my two cents


----------



## Zardoz (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok thanks guys, I got the standard Logic template to work reliably by creating an adhoc network. Now to figure out how to make it control Kontakt CCs on my slave...


----------



## Zardoz (Mar 19, 2014)

And now I seem to be back to square one. After one successful session connecting by Ad Hoc I can no longer get my iPad to connect to my iMac. I see the network on the iPad and it says it's connected but I never get an ip and there is no signal strength symbol in the top bar of the iPad. In looking around on the internet this seems to be a longstanding issue that Apple hasn't bothered to fix since few people actually use ad hoc networks. 

Anyone had this problem and found a solution?


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 19, 2014)

Zardoz,

If you get tired of wrestling with Ad Hoc, you could just buy a router/AP for your studio. I'm using a TP-LINK TL-WR720N to connect 3 TouchOSC devices here. It's tiny and cost about £/$12. I never get any delayed messages or dropouts.


----------



## Zardoz (Mar 19, 2014)

Ozymandias @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> Zardoz,
> 
> If you get tired of wrestling with Ad Hoc, you could just buy a router/AP for your studio. I'm using a TP-LINK TL-WR720N to connect 3 TouchOSC devices here. It's tiny and cost about £/$12. I never get any delayed messages or dropouts.



I already have a router. But I couldn't get Touchosc to reliably connect through it. I would have never even considered messing with ad hoc except that that's the recommended connection method by the touchosc people.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Mar 19, 2014)

Zardoz @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> Ozymandias @ Wed Mar 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Zardoz,
> ...



Are you using dynamic, or static IP? If it is dynamic, then the IP address of your computer can change everytime you boot up. The ipad will not know the new address. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 19, 2014)

I concur with Darth. The absence of a static IP could well be the problem.

Incidentally, on jailbroken iOS devices you can send OSC over USB using MyWi. You probably won't want to do that, but it's doable.


----------



## dgburns (Mar 19, 2014)

Zardoz @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> And now I seem to be back to square one. After one successful session connecting by Ad Hoc I can no longer get my iPad to connect to my iMac. I see the network on the iPad and it says it's connected but I never get an ip and there is no signal strength symbol in the top bar of the iPad. In looking around on the internet this seems to be a longstanding issue that Apple hasn't bothered to fix since few people actually use ad hoc networks.
> 
> Anyone had this problem and found a solution?



sounds like there might be a wifi issue with your ipad?
if you know that the ipad is ok,not malfunctioning,then either ad hoc or router connection should make no difference,or very little difference to touchosc.Atleast that' s my experience with it.I've tried running logic in more then one setup,with no issues.

if the ipad is connecting ok on your ad hoc,maybe the issue is in the touchosc connection settings.in the connections settings,you should be able to see,and set the host ip address as well as see the ipad's ip address that the ad hoc gave it.also,check the osc ports for the connection,they might be set wrong....


----------



## Zardoz (Mar 19, 2014)

My iMac does have a static ip. All the ports and settings are correct - I've checked multiple times. The one thing I never thought about was that the iMac was wired Ethernet and the ipad was wireless. Same network, but different connection types. I have a slave, so the iMac has to be connected via Ethernet, but it can also be connected to the network via wifi at the same time I think. I will try that and report back. 

My network is: iMac and windows slave connected via Ethernet to a comcast supplied Netgear business router with static ips. I have an AirPort Extreme connected via Ethernet in bridge mode to the netgear router by which the ipad connects to the network. With this arrangement I have been able to connect touchosc to logic, but behavior is erratic (faders in logic keep jumping down to the minimum value - weird stuff like that) and then after a minute it seems to lose the connection altogether. I got it to successfully connect once while connecting the ipad to the iMac in ad hoc mode, but then was not ever able to successfully make the connection again. The ipad would show that it was connected, but would never get an IP address and never showed the connection strength bars in the status bar at the top.


----------



## dgburns (Mar 19, 2014)

some thoughts-
the thing that tweaks me is that you can't get ad hoc to work.I'd concentrate on that because that bypasses your routers etc.

i'm not sure if your mac has two ethernet ports,if it does,i'd consider plugging the airport extreme there as a test,and try to connect that way.,bypass the netgear,but ipad will not have internet access.

not sure what you refer to mixing wifi and wired connections.this should not matter,especially if you have a router that has both.the router is nothing more then a switch anyway.Does your Netgear router have wireless? if so,why not just use that and ditch the apple one...

also,not sure but unless you are well versed with router setup,maybe consider doing a reset on the Netgear and running it auto ip addresses rather than static.there might be a conflict with the apple router in bridge mode(possible nat conflict imo)...if you do this,it helps to do a full power down on the connecting devices first.

just some random thoughts trying to help you....


----------



## Zardoz (Mar 20, 2014)

I appreciate all the help, but I'm giving up on controlling with an ipad for now. I tried this again last night with a different router with nothing connected to it except my iMac and my ipad, both with static ips. Same problem, it would work for a few minutes then seemed to "lose" the connection and I could never really get it going again. Also, even when it did work it would only control the transport and faders. I never could get it to control any of the CC parameters on my VIs. I don't usually accept technological defeat and I'm pretty savvy (programmer and such) but I'm ready to move on to actually making music not futzing around with the controls. 

So I ordered a nanoKontrol2 to try out. Hopefully eliminating the networking aspect will make it more plug and play. I like the idea of real faders, knobs and buttons anyway. :D


----------

